# Saving error on sims game



## wufacta (May 25, 2007)

When I save on my sims complete collection, it tells me there has been a saving error. How can I fihis problem


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much free disk space do you have on your hard disk?


----------



## wufacta (May 25, 2007)

I'm not really sure


----------



## wufacta (May 25, 2007)

are you there


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

In order to help you, we need to know how much free disk space you have on the drive that The Sims is installed on. Insufficient space is the number one reason for the problem you described.

Courtney


----------



## marykatehanson (Aug 27, 2007)

I am having trouble saving the sims games

it only happens when i add new things/build

i have 98GB left

im runing windows vista (which sucks by the way)

any suggestions?


----------



## jmra82 (Dec 28, 2007)

i got the same problem, a saving error messages pops up when i try to save my game on sims the complete collection.
i'm running windows vista and got plenty of space in the hd...
can someone actually help??????


----------



## jmra82 (Dec 28, 2007)

Courtneyc said:


> In order to help you, we need to know how much free disk space you have on the drive that The Sims is installed on. Insufficient space is the number one reason for the problem you described.
> 
> Courtney


Courtney, can u help? i got the same problem and got plenty of space (170gb free) and i'm running windows vista


----------



## Therion11 (Nov 20, 2007)

Are you running as an administrator? I know not doing so on vista can cause problems throughout the game if it even starts.


----------



## tyler123123 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree, if you run as adminastrator, that will allow the game to save


----------



## sheila_jcfreak (Feb 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have next to no understanding of computer jargon. What do you mean run it as an "administrator?" Is that somethinng specifically involving Sims, or the entire computer in general?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you select the game icon, right click it once and on the pop up menu, there might be a 'Run as Administrator' option listed, select that.


----------

